# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسه الراحه وغلينلغ ارجوكم من (معرفتكم وخبرتكم) ..

## * وحده حلوه *

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... لوشفتي الموضوع الصبح فصباح الورد ... واذا المساء مساء الحب ..

الغاليات اولا شكرا مقدم مني لكل وحده دخلت موضوعي وحاولت تفيدني بأي معلومه ...

أنا بإذن الله بنتقل من دبي لخليفه ( أ ) ومحتاره وين أدخل عيالي مدرسة الراحه ولا غلينلغ مع العلم إن مستوي عيالي جيد ومدرسة الراحه قرب بيتي ع طول بس بعد سمعت ناس تمدح غلينلغ فما أدري محتاره بليز انكم تساعدوني وتشورون علي ...

ومشكورات ويزاكن الله ألف خير وعسي ربي يحفظ لكم عيالكم ويوفقهم ...




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## ترانيم المحبه

عيال اختي فمدرسة غليننغ

الصراحة ماعليهااا كلااام 

تدريسهم تووب والمدرسة مرتبه 

ونشاطاتهم وايد حلوووة 

صدق صدق مرتبه 

وماشي واجبات يذلوون فيها العيال

اشووف عيال اختي مستانسين وكل يوم يردون فيه من المدرسه 

لازم يعطونج تقرير شو سوو ماسوو خخخ

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

> عيال اختي فمدرسة غليننغ
> 
> الصراحة ماعليهااا كلااام 
> 
> تدريسهم تووب والمدرسة مرتبه 
> 
> ونشاطاتهم وايد حلوووة 
> 
> صدق صدق مرتبه 
> ...



مشكوووره حبيبتي ع المعلومات واعتبر صوتج اول صوت لمدرسة غليينغ ... ما قصرتي

----------


## الجامعية

للللرفع

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

شكرااا للرفع

----------


## alyazi

والله كل مدرسه احسن عن ثانيه بس الراحه وايد غاليه فوق 50 الف وانتي شو الي يناسبج من ناحيه التدريس والسعر والموقع وكلللللل شي

----------


## ام حور

غلينيغ شو يهتمون بالعربي والدين؟

----------


## ابدا2008ع

أنا بعد وايد محتارة ... بس سمعت وايد يمدحون مدرسة غلينلج.. بس بصراحة يوم سرت المدرسة عسب استفسر عنها اكثر ما حسيت فيها شي مميز .. بس انهم مهتمين بالماث والياينس اكثر من غيرهم.. تقريبا اغلب اللي فيها نفس اللي في مدرسة ولدي القديمة اللي هي (الامارات الوطنية)ان شاء الله نستفيد من موضوعج

----------


## بنت الوفا

صراحة ما عندي علم عن مدرسة الراحة بس نحن ندرس في مدرسة غلينلغ تبين الصدق إللي شفته فيه إهتمام أكثر هو الماث والسينس شادين الحيل فيه من إهتمام أما الإنجليزي مب لين هناك يعتمد على المدرس صراحة لانه المدرس إللي يدرس بنتي في صف خامس مع إنه تخصصه المراحل التأسيسية ولكن أحس بنتي تلعب تقول هذا المدرس ما يدرس زين إنجلش وهم نظامهم أمريكي مب بريطاني وتعبنا ننقل من مدرسة لمدرسة مع كل أسبوع امتحان وأكثره إللي أشوفه مثل ما قلت الماث والسينس بالنسبة للعربي والدين ماشي الحال مع اهتمامج بمتابعتهم في هذي المواد مب على المدرسة بس وكل نهاية أسبوع يطرشولج على الإيميل جريدة تخص كل المواد إللي بيدرسونها وإللي درسوها بعضها درسوه وخلصوه والبعض الآخر طاف على العموم أختي روحي وشوفي بعينج المدرستين وإذا كانت الراحة نظام بريطاني دخليهم وإنتي مغمضه وإيد بينفعهم بعدين في كل شي والسموحة على الإطالة والخوات ما بيقصرن بعد

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

> والله كل مدرسه احسن عن ثانيه بس الراحه وايد غاليه فوق 50 الف وانتي شو الي يناسبج من ناحيه التدريس والسعر والموقع وكلللللل شي



مشكووره حبيبتي أنا من ناحية السعر أوكيه الحمد لله موب مشكله والمكان عندنا دريول بس أنا الصراحه التدريس والاهتمام بالطالب يهمني وايد يزاج الله خير...

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

> أنا بعد وايد محتارة ... بس سمعت وايد يمدحون مدرسة غلينلج.. بس بصراحة يوم سرت المدرسة عسب استفسر عنها اكثر ما حسيت فيها شي مميز .. بس انهم مهتمين بالماث والياينس اكثر من غيرهم.. تقريبا اغلب اللي فيها نفس اللي في مدرسة ولدي القديمة اللي هي (الامارات الوطنية)ان شاء الله نستفيد من موضوعج






إن شاء الله يكون مفيد للجميع ونتوفق ..... مشكوووره فديتج

----------


## cute me

للرفع ...

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

> صراحة ما عندي علم عن مدرسة الراحة بس نحن ندرس في مدرسة غلينلغ تبين الصدق إللي شفته فيه إهتمام أكثر هو الماث والسينس شادين الحيل فيه من إهتمام أما الإنجليزي مب لين هناك يعتمد على المدرس صراحة لانه المدرس إللي يدرس بنتي في صف خامس مع إنه تخصصه المراحل التأسيسية ولكن أحس بنتي تلعب تقول هذا المدرس ما يدرس زين إنجلش وهم نظامهم أمريكي مب بريطاني وتعبنا ننقل من مدرسة لمدرسة مع كل أسبوع امتحان وأكثره إللي أشوفه مثل ما قلت الماث والسينس بالنسبة للعربي والدين ماشي الحال مع اهتمامج بمتابعتهم في هذي المواد مب على المدرسة بس وكل نهاية أسبوع يطرشولج على الإيميل جريدة تخص كل المواد إللي بيدرسونها وإللي درسوها بعضها درسوه وخلصوه والبعض الآخر طاف على العموم أختي روحي وشوفي بعينج المدرستين وإذا كانت الراحة نظام بريطاني دخليهم وإنتي مغم ضه وإيد بينفعهم بعدين في كل شي والسموحة على الإطالة والخوات ما بيقصرن بعد




ما قصرتي غناتي ومشكوووره ع المعلومات والله يوفقهم إن شاء الله .... بالعكس اتشرفت بوجودج معانا

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

شكر خاص لكل من يرفع الموضوع ......بليزززززززززززززززز والشيمممممممممممممممممه بنات كل وحده عندها رأي لاتتردد تقوله الفايده للجميع إن شاء الله وعيالنا عيالكم .....

----------


## ترانيم المحبه

اللي يقولون انه مايهتمون فالانجليزي وايد

انا اشوف ان غليننغ اللي فمدينة خليفة بالعكس وايد اوكي ! 

حتى ان بنت اختي صف اول ابتدائي و ضعيفة شوي بالانغلش محطين

لهم درووس خصوصية ببلاش 3 ايام فالاسبوع عقب الدوام 

وغير جي عندهم نشاطات غير الدراسة .. كمبيوتر / فرنسي / ألماني / الخط العربي / سبيلنغ 

واللي عيبني فالمدرسة ان كل شي تطبيق عملي لليهال عشان يرسخ فبالهم الشي

يعني مب معقدينهم بالدراسة الصعبه ماشيين شرات نظام الاجانب نوعا ما

<<<<<<حسيت اني اسوي دعاية للمدرسة خخخ

بس بصراحة انا ماعرف عن مدرسة الراحة الشي .. ممكن انتي تسيرين وتزورين المدرستين

وتقيمين بينهم

----------


## هند سلطان

للررررررررررفع

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

> اللي يقولون انه مايهتمون فالانجليزي وايد
> 
> انا اشوف ان غليننغ اللي فمدينة خليفة بالعكس وايد اوكي ! 
> 
> حتى ان بنت اختي صف اول ابتدائي و ضعيفة شوي بالانغلش محطين
> 
> لهم درووس خصوصية ببلاش 3 ايام فالاسبوع عقب الدوام 
> 
> وغير جي عندهم نشاطات غير الدراسة .. كمبيوتر / فرنسي / ألماني / الخط العربي / سبيلنغ 
> ...



اختي ترانيم المحبه مشكوووره حبيبتي .... لاحظت واايد ناس ما يعرفون مدرسة الراحه يعني لين الحين ما قدرنا نقيمها وبالنسبه لزيارة المدرسه وتقيمها من وجهة نظري ما يكفيني ..لانه يكون بس انطباع عن المدرسات والمبني والسؤال عن المنهج .. بس انا يهمني تقييم إلي عيالهم او حد من اهلهم في هاي المدارس علشان جذيه حطيت الموضوع .... والحين لاحظت الاغلب مع مدرسة غلييلغ بس هذا ما يعني انها الافضل لان للاسف محد عياله في مدرسه الراحه وعطاني تقييمه للمدرسه وانا انتظركم ومشكووووره فديتج مره ثانيه ...

----------


## هنادي1

> اللي يقولون انه مايهتمون فالانجليزي وايد
> 
> انا اشوف ان غليننغ اللي فمدينة خليفة بالعكس وايد اوكي ! 
> 
> حتى ان بنت اختي صف اول ابتدائي و ضعيفة شوي بالانغلش محطين
> 
> لهم درووس خصوصية ببلاش 3 ايام فالاسبوع عقب الدوام 
> 
> وغير جي عندهم نشاطات غير الدراسة .. كمبيوتر / فرنسي / ألماني / الخط العربي / سبيلنغ 
> ...


انا ولدي الصف الاول انتي تطلبين هاذي المواد حق العيال وما في دروس خصوصية

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

للرفع

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

للرفع

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

*


للرفع*

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

وينكم امهات وبنات ...

----------


## خاطرة

حياج الله في مدينة خليفه أ وبالنسبه لسؤالج صديقاتي عيالهم في المدرستين ويمدحن الثنتين بس الراحه نظامها بريطاني يعني التأسيس أقوى أكيد في الإنجلش وحتى العربي يمدحونه المهم أنت شو تبين يكون مستوى عيالج وهل هم أساسهم قوي يعني يقدرون يكملون في الراحه وتراه عندنا بعد مدرسة الشويفات وهورايزن في خليفه

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

> حياج الله في مدينة خليفه أ وبالنسبه لسؤالج صديقاتي عيالهم في المدرستين ويمدحن الثنتين بس الراحه نظامها بريطاني يعني التأسيس أقوى أكيد في الإنجلش وحتى العربي يمدحونه المهم أنت شو تبين يكون مستوى عيالج وهل هم أساسهم قوي يعني يقدرون يكملون في الراحه وتراه عندنا بعد مدرسة الشويفات وهورايزن في خليفه



الله يحيج الغاليه مشكوره ... اختي بالنسبه لمدرسة الراحه مب بريطاني امريكي وهي نفس الشركه إلي يدرسون عيالي في مدارسهاا في دبي وهم الحمد لله مستواهم زين بس قلت ممكن غلينغ اخير من الراحه تعرفين المدارس كل مدرسه فيها عيوب ...بالنسبه لمدرسة الشويفات وهورايزن ما ادري عنهم ولا اعرف مكانهن .... إذا حد عنده فكره عنهن يخبرنا ما قصرتي الغاليه ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

للرفع ...

بنات وينكن لازم نساعد بعض بليززززز والله الموضوع بيخدم وووايد ناس ..... يوم بغيت انقل عيالي قبل من بوظبي لين دبي سويت نفس الموضوع بس بصراحه ما قصرن راعيات دبي والله لين الحين الموضوع فايد ناس وووايدين ..... طبعا إنتن بعد ما قصرتن بس دخيلكن اب تفاعل اكثر  :12 (43):

----------


## عنوود

وانا بعد من شهر انتقلت خليفه ا ومحتاره نفس الاخت وين احطي ولدي ف اي مدرسة

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

للرفع

----------


## wed

للرفع

----------


## حب اللؤلؤ

موضوعج بيفيدنا ان شاء الله لاني ناويه انقل عيالي بس محتاره هم في مدرسة الورود, اللي أعرفه عن مدرسة جلينج جلينج انها ممتازه في كل شئ اما الراحه ما عرف عنها

----------


## BusinesS_Women

حياااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خواتي في خليفةا انا بعد اول ما انتقلت كنت محتاره بخصوص المدارس وسويت سيرج واستقريت على الشويفات والحمدالله مرتاحه لنظامهم وتدريسهم واهم شي يرجعون الببت مافيه كتب ولا واجبات بس اخر الاسبوع ايون ومعام ملف بفيه اوراق بالي سووه طول الاسبوع 
غليلنغ تابعه الادنوك وكانت وحده من اهلي فيها اتقول دراستهم صعبه ووايد منهجهم مكثف بس وانتقلت منها الانه بعيده عن بيتهم كانت 
والراحه الي عرفته عنها انه نسبة المواطنين فيها قليله اغلبهم اجانب وكانت اخت مرة اخوي حاطه عيالها فيها يوم كانوا بكيجي واذكرها قالت انهم الوحيدين في الصف مواطنين والباقي اجانب 

بس بنات من وجهة نظري الواحد يروح المدرسه ويشوف بنفسه ويستخير ويجرب لا تحكمون من تجربة غيركم

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

> حياااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خواتي في خليفةا انا بعد اول ما انتقلت كنت محتاره بخصوص المدارس وسويت سيرج واستقريت على الشويفات والحمدالله مرتاحه لنظامهم وتدريسهم واهم شي يرجعون الببت مافيه كتب ولا واجبات بس اخر الاسبوع ايون ومعام ملف بفيه اوراق بالي سووه طول الاسبوع 
> غليلنغ تابعه الادنوك وكانت وحده من اهلي فيها اتقول دراستهم صعبه ووايد منهجهم مكثف بس وانتقلت منها الانه بعيده عن بيتهم كانت 
> والراحه الي عرفته عنها انه نسبة المواطنين فيها قليله اغلبهم اجانب وكانت اخت مرة اخوي حاطه عيالها فيها يوم كانوا بكيجي واذكرها قالت انهم الوحيدين في الصف مواطنين والباقي اجانب 
> 
> بس بنات من وجهة نظري الواحد يروح المدرسه ويشوف بنفسه ويستخير ويجرب لا تحكمون من تجربة غيركم




اولا اشكر كل الامهات المتواصلات معانا وإن شاء الله الكل يستفيد ... وانتي حبيبتي مشكووووره وااايد ع مداخلتج معانا ... مثل ما قلتي الراحه اكثرهم اجانب والله ياختي صار الموضوع بالنسبه لي مورق وهم لان الراحه بدت في التسجيل وانا بعدني ما قررت والشويفات سمعت يقولون اليديده اقل من القديمه في المستوى ... والله محتارين ع كل حال مشكوره غناتي

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

للرفع

----------


## Roo7_AD

و منكم نستفيد .. 

للرفع ...

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

للرفع

----------


## منبع الألهام

حببيتي انا بفيدج بالنسبه للمدرستين بحكم ان ولدي في الراحه الدوليه وبنتي في غلينلغ

عندج مدرسة الراحه دخلي ولدج وانتي مغمضه ومع انها غاليه وتبدأ الرسوم عندهم 48 الف لكن والله حلال عليهم كل درهم لأن ولدي ما شاء الله تأسيسه جدا قوي وهو حاليا في الكريد 1 وبدا من الفصل الثاني يكتب موضوع عباره عن اربع سطور مع الكتابه الإملائيه السليمه،، المدرسه تعتمد على المنهج الدولي اللي يكون عباره عن دمج المنهجين الامريكي والبريطاني

والشي الثاني عندهم انشطه كثيره في المدرسه تخلي الطالب يحب المدرسه والدراسه،، مثلا عندج كرة القدم وكرة السله والتنس هذي لهم ملاعب كبيره تكون مفتوحه للطالب يلعب فيها اوقات البريك،، وعندهم انشطة ثانيه بعد اوقات الدراسه مثل الكاراتيه وكرة القدم الامريكيه والأسكواتش والسباحه والأرت والباليه ووايد انشطه ما تحضرني حاليا،، يعني تحسين انهم يريدون يشغلون الطالب باشياء مفيده وما يكون عنده وقت فراغ وخاصة ان المدرسة نظامها يعتمد على التدريس في المدرسه يعني ما شي واجبات او كتب دراسيه ياخذها الطالب معاه للبيت،، بس يوميا مطلوب منه يقرا قصه بالانجليزي وقصه بالعربي ويتكلم عن القصه ويلخصها للمدرسه في الفصل

واسبوعيا يعطونهم املاء بخمس الى عشر كلمات يوميا بالانجليزي والعربي وطبعا لا تحاتين هذا الموضوع لأن الطالب يطلع من فصله وهو ما شاء الله حافظ الكلمات كتابة وقراءه

والحلو في دراستهم يا ختيه انهم يعلمون الطالب الطريقه السليمه في تحليل الكلمات بحيث انج اذا عطيتيه كلمه يديده ممكن انه يتهجاها ويكتبها لج حتى لو باخطاء بسيطه بس انتي تلمسين في الطالب الفهم الصحيح للتحليل

الكتب الوحيده اللي ايبها الطالب من المدرسه كتاب اللغه العربيه والتربيه الإسلاميه،، وعندج مدرسات اللغه العربيه من افضل المدرسات وولدي ما شاء الله عليه قوي في اللغه العربيه وحاليا يقوم بقراية القصص القصيره وكتابة جمل،، واعتماد المدرسه يكون في الفصل على اللغه العربيه الفصحى

بالنسبه للغه الاسلاميه احس في نقص شوي وقصور من ناحية حفظ الايات القرانيه عالرغم من انهم يسوون سونيا مسابقه لحفظ القران الكريم،، وهذي المشكله تقريبا في كل المدارس الحاليه ومن بينهم المدارس الحكوميه،، ونصيحتي لج انج اتيبين له مدرسه خاصه فالبيت لتحفيظ القران

اممممم تقريبا هذا كل شي عن مدرسة الراحه الدوليه وفي حال عندج اي استفسار ثاني لا تترددين وان شاء الله بحاول اني اساعدج في الاستفسار

وانتي بعد يا ختيه روحي للمدرسه واساليهم عن كل شي واكيد الاداره ما راح تقصر معاج

----------


## منبع الألهام

بالنسبه لمدرسة غلينلغ بنتي فيها في كي جي 2 وهذي اول سنه لها في هذي المدرسه فلذلك ما اقدر اقيمها ميه بالميه،، بس اللي بقولج اياه من اول سنه تعامل مع المدرسه هذي اقدر اقولج انها مدرسه جيده وخاصة انهم يتواصلون مع ولي الأمر بصفه مستمره في حاله ان الطالب ضعيف في الفصل

مثلا عندج بنتي كانت ضعيفه في الكتابه فكان دور مدرسة الفصل كبير معاي وتواصلت معاي اكثر من مره عسب تعطيني الطريقه الصحيحه اللي المفروض اطبقه معاها فالبيت عسب ارفع من مستواها،، يعني تحسين اهتمامهم بالطالب كبير وتواصلهم مع اولياء الأمور اكثر من ممتاز بحيث انج تقدرين تتواصلين مع المدرسه عن طريق الأجنده اليوميه وعندج بعد ايميل المدرسه تقدرين تناقشينها باي شي يخص عيالج،، بالأضافه ان عندهم نص ساعه يوميا بعد الدوام المدرسي تقدرين تلتقين فيها وتسالين عن مستوى عيالج

وعندهم نشاطات حلوه للطالب في المدرسه تحبب الطالب للدراسه،، يمكن في شي واحد مدرسة غلينلغ افضل من مدرسة الراحه هي من ناحية التربيه الاسلاميه 

يعني اقدر اقولج من تجربتي ان المدرستين زينات وانتي استخيري وتوكلي وان شاء الله تهتدين للأفضل

واحب افيدج ان في مدرسة الياسمينه بعد تعتبر من المدارس القويه ودراستهم جدا قويه،، جارتي مدخله عيالها فيها ووايد تمدحها وما شاء الله مستواى عيالها وايد ممتاز

----------


## شيطونة

الثنتين أوكي

واذا الفلوس هب مشكلة عندج
عليج بمدرسة الياسمينة

----------


## little girl

مرحبا اختي
انا سويت سيرش هنا عن غلينلغ لاني افكر انقل عيالي لها
امسات زرت المدرسة بصراحة راقية جدا ... ونظيفة والمبنى يديد ...

اهم شي عندهم فصل بين البنات والاولاد من الصف السادس 
وهالشي وايد مهم في هالزمان لاني شفت العجب في الشويفات وماتصور اقدر اخلي بناتي يختلطن مع الاولاد من كل الجنسيات والديانات طبعا مع احترامي.

منهج المدرسة امريكي يعني وايد اخف عن المنهاج البريطاني الدسم والمبني على اساس ان الطفل عنده ادراك وفهم واستيعاب سريع وقوي في المرحلة من سنة الى السبع سنوات ... فأغلب الحشو يكون فالمراحل الاولى فالبريطاني
طبعا هالشي مب غلط .. بس يباله متابعة من الام وكل 3 اسابيع امتحانات ..

الرسوم تقريبا قريبة من الشويفات .. يعني الجريد 2 ممكن يوصل 35 الف مع الباص والكتب 
اغلب الطلاب مواطنين وبعدين الامركان وعقب العرب والجنسيات الثانية وطبعا هالمدرسة تابعة لأدنوك فأغلب اولياء امور الطلاب من اللي يشتغلون فالبترول.

اتمنى من الاخوات يساعدونا من واقع خبرة على ارض الواقع عن مستوى التدريس والمنهج بشكل عام.

----------


## little girl

اختي الشويفات مب بعيدة عن الراحة 
على داخل شوي وجدا المحلات  :Smile: 
هالمبنى على فكرة يديد بس تدخلينه ما تصدقين .... 

نقطة ثانية خواتي عن المدرسة ... غير المنهاج والتدريس ...
لاحظت كثرة العمالة الاسوية من المنظفين وهم مختلطين بالطلاب كل الوقت
بصراحة انصدمت لان المدرسة وايد كبيرة وممكن لاسمح الله اي واحد منهم يستدرج الصغارية ولاحد بيدري عنه

وبعدين من كثر عدد الطلاب فالمدرسة ماعندهم اهتمام الطالب وين سار ومتى طلع واذا ركب الباص ولا لا .. هني في استهتار كبير ... والله يشهد على كلامي لا هو مبالغة ولا افتراء ع المدرسة كله شفته بعيني.

وانا اعتبر ان سلامة عيالي في المقام الاول .. بغض النظر عن التدريس .. لازم احط عيالي في مكان مطمنه منه.

وسلامتكن

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

> بالنسبه لمدرسة غلينلغ بنتي فيها في كي جي 2 وهذي اول سنه لها في هذي المدرسه فلذلك ما اقدر اقيمها ميه بالميه،، بس اللي بقولج اياه من اول سنه تعامل مع المدرسه هذي اقدر اقولج انها مدرسه جيده وخاصة انهم يتواصلون مع ولي الأمر بصفه مستمره في حاله ان الطالب ضعيف في الفصل
> 
> مثلا عندج بنتي كانت ضعيفه في الكتابه فكان دور مدرسة الفصل كبير معاي وتواصلت معاي اكثر من مره عسب تعطيني الطريقه الصحيحه اللي المفروض اطبقه معاها فالبيت عسب ارفع من مستواها،، يعني تحسين اهتمامهم بالطالب كبير وتواصلهم مع اولياء الأمور اكثر من ممتاز بحيث انج تقدرين تتواصلين مع المدرسه عن طريق الأجنده اليوميه وعندج بعد ايميل المدرسه تقدرين تناقشينها باي شي يخص عيالج،، بالأضافه ان عندهم نص ساعه يوميا بعد الدوام المدرسي تقدرين تلتقين فيها وتسالين عن مستوى عيالج
> 
> وعندهم نشاطات حلوه للطالب في المدرسه تحبب الطالب للدراسه،، يمكن في شي واحد مدرسة غلينلغ افضل من مدرسة الراحه هي من ناحية التربيه الاسلاميه 
> 
> يعني اقدر اقولج من تجربتي ان المدرستين زينات وانتي استخيري وتوكلي وان شاء الله تهتدين للأفضل
> 
> واحب افيدج ان في مدرسة الياسمينه بعد تعتبر من المدارس القويه ودراستهم جدا قويه،، جارتي مدخله عيالها فيها ووايد تمدحها وما شاء الله مستواى عيالها وايد ممتاز




مشكووووره حبيبتي ع المعلومات والله يحفظلج بنوتج يارب .... انا وووايد في بالي الراحه لانها من نفس مجموعه مدارس عيالي الحين في دبي ان شاء الله بستخير ...

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

> الثنتين أوكي
> 
> واذا الفلوس هب مشكلة عندج
> عليج بمدرسة الياسمينة




هلا فيج حبيبتي مدرسة الياسمينه منهج بريطاني وانا عيالي دارسين امريكي وبصراحه حابه ادرسهم امريكي ....مشكووره

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

> مرحبا اختي
> انا سويت سيرش هنا عن غلينلغ لاني افكر انقل عيالي لها
> امسات زرت المدرسة بصراحة راقية جدا ... ونظيفة والمبنى يديد ...
> 
> اهم شي عندهم فصل بين البنات والاولاد من الصف السادس 
> وهالشي وايد مهم في هالزمان لاني شفت العجب في الشويفات وماتصور اقدر اخلي بناتي يختلطن مع الاولاد من كل الجنسيات والديانات طبعا مع احترامي.
> 
> منهج المدرسة امريكي يعني وايد اخف عن المنهاج البريطاني الدسم والمبني على اساس ان الطفل عنده ادراك وفهم واستيعاب سريع وقوي في المرحلة من سنة الى السبع سنوات ... فأغلب الحشو يكون فالمراحل الاولى فالبريطاني
> طبعا هالشي مب غلط .. بس يباله متابعة من الام وكل 3 اسابيع امتحانات ..
> ...

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

> اختي الشويفات مب بعيدة عن الراحة 
> على داخل شوي وجدا المحلات 
> هالمبنى على فكرة يديد بس تدخلينه ما تصدقين .... 
> 
> نقطة ثانية خواتي عن المدرسة ... غير المنهاج والتدريس ...
> لاحظت كثرة العمالة الاسوية من المنظفين وهم مختلطين بالطلاب كل الوقت
> بصراحة انصدمت لان المدرسة وايد كبيرة وممكن لاسمح الله اي واحد منهم يستدرج الصغارية ولاحد بيدري عنه
> 
> وبعدين من كثر عدد الطلاب فالمدرسة ماعندهم اهتمام الطالب وين سار ومتى طلع واذا ركب الباص ولا لا .. هني في استهتار كبير ... والله يشهد على كلامي لا هو مبالغة ولا افتراء ع المدرسة كله شفته بعيني.
> ...

----------


## little girl

اختي سألتي عن مكان الشويفات في خليفة أ
هذا مكانها ومداخلتي خاصة فيها اذا تفكرين فالشويفات
على فكرة انا حصلت الفورمز من غلينلغ واذا قررتي حاولي تقدمين الاوراق من الحينة
طالبين فورم التوصية من المدرسة الحالية غير عن باقي الاوراق منها شهادات اخر سنتين دراسيتين

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

> اختي سألتي عن مكان الشويفات في خليفة أ
> هذا مكانها ومداخلتي خاصة فيها اذا تفكرين فالشويفات
> على فكرة انا حصلت الفورمز من غلينلغ واذا قررتي حاولي تقدمين الاوراق من الحينة
> طالبين فورم التوصية من المدرسة الحالية غير عن باقي الاوراق منها شهادات اخر سنتين دراسيتين



مشكوووره الغاليه والسموحه منج ... والله انا باجر قلت بمر مدرسة الراحه لاني بروح بوظبي وبشوف اذا فيه وقت اروح غليينلغ .... ان شاء الله اتوفق

----------


## little girl

هلا خواتي
شو اخباركم ... حد منكن سار لامتحان تحديد المستوى؟

----------


## uaeonly

لوسمحتي اختي 

على فكره الراحه IB 
يعني International bacaloria

----------


## wed

للرفع

----------


## حسناء2010

يزاج الله خير يا صاحبة هالموضوع 

الصراحة ياي في وقته 
انا استفدت منه 
ودي ان البنات والامهات لي ليهن تجارب مع مدارس احسن عن مدرسة الراحة وغلينغ تقولنا

----------


## * وحده حلوه *

*

السلام عليكم .... حبيباتي الامهات الحلوات بغت اقولكن اني وبإذن الله سجلت عيالي في مدرسة الراحه هم صدج International bacaloria وان شاء الله اتوفق فيها بصراحه المدرسه وووايد كبيره وفي كل صف مدرسه ومساعده وقسم اللغه العربيه كبير ورتحت في المدرسه حتي في زيارتي لها راقبت الختلاط وفعلا والله ما حسيت بشيء موب طبيعي والاهم ان المدرسه تابعه لمؤسسه تعليم إلي الحين رائد في الامارات ومفتتحه 8 مدارس والله يساعدنا ويوفقنا واتمني من الله يوفق الكل ....

الشكر لكل من حاول يفيد ويضيف في الموضوع ....واي استفسار انا حاضره لكم من عيوني بس عذروني اذا تاخرت لاني موب دوم ادخل .....*

----------


## -الورده-

للرفع

----------


## ام سند

انا انصح بمدرسه الوطنيه في مدينه محمد بس خلص التسجيل 

في لها فرع في خليفه بيفتح ع السنه اليايه

----------


## الياسمين

انا اهم شي عندي عدم الاختلاط

----------


## الياسمين

غلينيغ شو يهتمون بالعربي والدين؟

----------


## يمنات

تم تسجيل اولاد العضوه 
يغلق

----------

